# umbilical stump falling off too soon?



## HardCoreMom (Feb 1, 2006)

hi there, i'm kinda embarrassed to be asking this- you'd think that by my third baby, i'd not stress about this sort of thing. i would wait until we have our first check-in with the ped tomorrow, but i figure any peace of mind i can get here in the meantime will only help me to feel better.









my baby (4 days old) had his umbilical stump kinda brushed today, and it's barely hanging on right now. i was shocked to see it coming off so early, especially since the flesh under the stump is still really white and moist-looking. it's not bleeding or pussy, but it doesn't look like it came off because it dried out and fell off, if that makes sense. i have kept a strict hands-off policy about it- i think it happened during a diaper change.

anyway, ease my mind and tell me not to worry. tell me that it wouldn't just fall off so easily if it was going to be a problem, and that so long as i keep the area clean and don't touch it (or pull it off the rest of the way- it's dangling), everything will be hunky dorey.

thanks








hcm


----------



## xtara2003x (Sep 25, 2006)

My DD's cord fell off very early too. I was expecting at least a week or two...and her's fell off about day 4 I believe. Her belly button was actually bleeding...and sticking onto her clothes! I felt so bad. But I just left it alone...and made sure to keep it as dry as I could and keep it from sticking to her clothes. We used some of those tshirts and then just wrapped her up in blankets.

I would just keep up with your no touch policy! When it falls off..it falls off..as long as it's not pussy or red or looking infected.

Eventually we just used warm water to wipe the dry blood off of her belly button...and it cleared up just fine!

No worries mama!







And don't worry about it being your 3rd child! I'm sure I'll still have questions by the time I have my 3rd baby too!


----------



## YummyYumYumMama (May 19, 2007)

dd's was like that at 5 days and totally off by 6. (didn't use anything at all, it just happened that way - was hanging by a thread, and then fell off into her clothes during a change.) that was 7 weeks ago & she's totally fine.

also i wanted to add that if the belly button area seems like it might be getting an infection or anything like that, i hear that dropping some breastmilk into it is good. others might know more about that, but it's nice to know an easy care technique in case it does start looking a little funny!


----------



## tsfairy (May 19, 2004)

DS2's stump came off on day 5. I freaked out a little bit since DS1's took like 3 weeks to fall off! Plus DS2's cord was hanging on by just the blood vessels all day before it finally fell off that night. It was weird.

His belly button bled a little here and there for a couple of weeks afterward, if it got irritated. But he's not had any problems since and has the cutest belly button.


----------



## cutic (May 19, 2005)

It took two months for my dd#1 to lose her umbical cord. It took dd#2 only 6 days but this time around we used herbs on her, I think it was goldenseal powder.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

My ds was born on a Friday and his cord fell off on Saturday. We were panicked!! But it was completely fine, he healed nicely with no extra special attention. My new baby's cord fell off when she was a few days old and now she has a little blood and scabbing in her belly button. I'm just keeping an eye on it and not really poking or prodding at all.


----------



## Robbins0614 (Jul 5, 2006)

DS's fell off on day 4 and we pretty much had a hands off policy too-we were shocked though since we had been told to expect it to hang on for awhile, but he was fine!


----------



## AngelaB (Nov 20, 2001)

my babys came off on day 4 also. it bled a teeny bit but after it dried it hasnt been a problem at all. this is my 4th and all the others fell off at abot 2 weeks. i wonder what the difference was?
Angela nak


----------



## HardCoreMom (Feb 1, 2006)

thanks, all! i do feel better.

good to see you, angela!

hcm


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Oh, I remember my mom screaming when she was changing DD and the stump fell off, DD was probably 5 days old. It was great b/c it was out of the way and dried out quickly and we could start using her not-newborn dipes sooner







. My poor mother, tho, didn't know what her eyes were seeing quite right away, and worried she had pulled it or something. It was just ready to come off.


----------

